# make your own silos



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

great results with pvc, acrylics and a drone? Yes


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I thought we were talking about Minuteman III. LGM30G.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

DJsTrains said:


> great results with pvc, acrylics and a drone? Yes
> https://youtu.be/L7euUYFUOK0



Another great “how to” video DJ. You always share your ideas and show us how it’s done in your videos. 

That color gray looks like a cloudy gray sky day.... oh wait you live in Pittsburgh so the sky is always cloudy and gray.. 

I really enjoy them so keep up the good work.


----------



## Robb (Feb 23, 2019)

thanks for sharing..i like scratch building..you gave me some ideas


----------

